# 'New Approach Washington' Launches Pro-Marijuana Legalization Ad In Evergreen State



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

URL source: hMPp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/07/new-approach-washington-marijuana-ad_n_1751291.html


_*Dumbest way to start a "pro" mj commercial..."I don't like it personally..." really? really!??*_

*'New Approach Washington' Launches 
Pro-Marijuana Legalization Ad In Evergreen State ​*
A Washington group supporting a state ballot effort to legalize and regulate marijuana rolled out an ambitious new ad campaign this week, seeking to put a spotlight on the initiative ahead of the November election.
New Approach Washington unveiled the $1 million buy on Monday, and the 30-second spot had its first run promoting ballot initiative 502, or I-502, on Tuesday morning. The commercial appears to be catering to suburban soccer mom-types who may not support or use marijuana themselves, but are open to the idea of legalizing, taxing and regulating sales of the substance.
&#8220;I don&#8217;t like it personally, but it&#8217;s time for a conversation about legalizing marijuana," the woman in the ad says. "It&#8217;s a multimillion dollar industry in Washington State and we get no benefit. What if we regulate it?&#8221;
She then goes on to run down a number of I-502s provisions, such as its licensing system, penalties and taxation issues.
Here's how New Approach Washington runs down the specifics of the initiative:
This law legalizes the possession of marijuana for adults age 21 and older. The only marijuana that would be legal to sell in this state would be grown by specially-licensed Washington farmers and sold in standalone, marijuana-only stores operated by private Washington businesses licensed and regulated by the state. There would be a 25% sales tax, with 40% of the new revenues going to the state general fund and local budgets, and the remainder dedicated to substance-abuse prevention, research, education and health care. Advertising would be restricted. A new marijuana DUI standard that operates like the alcohol DUI standard would be established.​A recent survey found broad levels of support for I-502, with 55 percent approving, 32 percent opposing, and 13 percent saying they were still undecided. A similar poll in January found lower levels of support, leading some to believe that the initiative is still gaining momentum heading toward November.
Medical marijuana is already legal in Washington, but advocates claim the measure could provide a $560 million annual windfall with new taxes on marijuana-related commerce.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 7, 2012)

*A new marijuana DUI standard that operates like the alcohol DUI standard would be established.*

IDk.......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

Some movement is better then none, imo Roddy. I've never once been called on being stoned when I've been pulled over. never, so there's no reason stoned people should A: Be driving if they are easily overcome by mj effects B: Get pulled over for driving stupid.

I know pot's made me appreciate the law more. I always do the speed limit. I never drink and drive. My tabs and license are ALWAYS up to date, so this B*S DUI shouldn't really bother people. There's still a burden of proof for them to even warrant a "420 sobriety test"

Don't be stupid and you won't get pulled over or Don't drive whilst stoned...it's that simple.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2012)

:clap:

420 sobriaty test:giggle:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 7, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Some movement is better then none, imo Roddy. I've never once been called on being stoned when I've been pulled over. never, so there's no reason stoned people should A: Be driving if they are easily overcome by mj effects B: Get pulled over for driving stupid.
> 
> I know pot's made me appreciate the law more. I always do the speed limit. I never drink and drive. My tabs and license are ALWAYS up to date, so this B*S DUI shouldn't really bother people. There's still a burden of proof for them to even warrant a "420 sobriety test"
> 
> Don't be stupid and you won't get pulled over or Don't drive whilst stoned...it's that simple.



I hear ya, but what if you're in an accident (no fault of your own or otherwise), they test you while in hospital? You don't have to be breaking the law (driving stupid) for something to happen. 

That, however isn't what I don't know about, my thought is how are they gonna set the guidelines; what will be considered "over the limit", how will testing be done and how can it be done when we know MJ stays in your system much longer. It seems that you can't even have but maybe a drink before you're considered illegal to drive (regardless of impairment)...will I be able to smoke a joint the night before and drive to work in the morning? A joint at the park? How will they determine impairment, or will they automatically assume if they smell it on you or if it's in your possession (roadside sobriety checkpoints come to mind)?

A lot of questions to that part....imho. I do applaud progress, don't get me wrong!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

I hear ya, the MJDUI thing bothers me too...they need a more concise, time-accurate test...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

I attend many functions..and one is MJ and driveing.....I am just understanding what they is meaning...as I am a leagle grower in Seattle...and I vote for leagalization..i also think how it will hinder me....I..would hope that leagalizing will come more in the fact of meds..and be subscribed..as it is now....and by a Dr...I really dont want My Goverment handleing it..nor anything for that......I wish all a happy and painfree life..whether it be by Pharmacuticals..(the Govs want ya on)..or your own peacefull way of Life...Im kinda on fence on here...sorry...

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 8, 2012)

Is there a test to determine how long it has been since you smoked pot, and what kind of sobriety test will be preformed? It's going to get real dangerous for pot heads to drive in WA. JMO

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe it should be legal across the board. If it could still remain prescribable as a medicine then that'd be cool too...Anyone should be able to grow mj free from reprisal from a gov't gone mad with power.

I mean I know someone that has a prescription for poppy seeds! poppy seed tea is what they use it for, and you  can drink it and get an opiate high w/o going to any sort of pharmacy (2$/lbs most bulk foods) or dispensary so to think that ppl that are sick and dont want to come under the Federal/state's scrutiny but yet still be able to grow their meds/headstash/whatever should be allowed,no matter if they are sick or heads or just someone that doesn't want to have to deal with stupid middle men. 

Dispensary or a mj superstore or both...that is the ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

I am on the fence too 4U. I hear what your saying 7green, but I don't like the wording. As far as I know there is no DUHigh test as of yet. Us MM users will always be over, at least I would be. Roddy had some good points as well.
I know it is a start, but I want the language changed.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

undestood Rosebud, and I concur, the wording is where the gov't will attempt to screw ppl...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

here's an addendum to yesterday's article:

url: h*MP*p://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/08/mom-the-new-face-of-marijuana-legalization/

*Mom the New Face of Marijuana Legalization​*
Forget Bob Marley &#8211; Washington mom Kate Pippinger is the new face of the movement to legalize marijuana.

Pippinger appears in a new 30-second ad by New Approach Washington, a Washington state group that supports the legalization and regulation of marijuana. And she differs from many marijuana activists who have come before her &#8211; she doesn&#8217;t even smoke pot.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t like it personally,&#8221; Pippinger says right off the bat, &#8220;but it&#8217;s time for a conversation about legalizing marijuana.&#8221;

WATCH:

The ad calls for the regulation of marijuana distribution, including background checks for retailers, penalties for selling to minors and taxing sales to fund education and health care.

The spot is part of a $1 million  ad campaign by New Approach to pass Initiative 502 in Washington,  a measure that would  license and regulate marijuana production, distribution and possession for people over 21, remove state  criminal and civil penalties for activities that it authorizes, tax marijuana sales and earmark marijuana-related revenues.

Yet noticeably absent from the ad is any mention of the ballot initiative &#8211; a deliberate decision made by New Approach  to start a conversation with undecided voters, according to Alison Holcomd,  campaign director.

&#8220;There hasn&#8217;t been much of conversation for people who may not like marijuana, may not use marijuana but see that the current approach has failed,&#8221; Holcomd said. &#8220;We want this ad to start that conversation with them, instead of continuing the polarized arguments that we&#8217;ve seen in the past. &#8221;

The ad premiers Wednesday in the Seattle media market and will run until Aug. 25.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 8, 2012)

i don't agree that any movement is good, like your first reply 7 (i completely agree with post #9 though  )
this doesn't sound good to me.. it doesn't mention anything about home growing. only that the only marijuana to be sold will be done-so through government and grown by a select few. very lame IMO.
 not even a mention about the guy who just grows and smokes for himself.
 i bet you still get in trouble if you're self sufficient. 

 they're making you rely solely on them (and trust me, government grown pot does not work; look at the flin flon fiasco in Canada )

i am not, and never will be, for only a specific select few being able to grow.. this does nothing. (yes this includes medical. i'm glad some get to smoke without risk in USA, but in canada it's a joke. it's just legal cashcropping  )

i'm only for complete legality for any adult who wants to smoke a joint or grow a few plants in their backyard like tomato's.
nothing else i will accept nor applaud.


said it many times; the only people benefiting from keeping drugs illegal, are the criminals who the government keep saying they're trying to stop and save us from. 
either our governments are bloody stupid, not seeing this. or they're in cahoots  

this is their chance (well not _this_, but this time) with marijuana and possibly more.
 they can continue with being clandesitne cartels ("oh no, i'm not cartel, i'm just undercover" *now that i got busted*  ) or they can bring it to the light (on the backs of so many incarcerated, and so much hard work from pro MJ movement) exactly the same, and still be in control. 
they must be salivating.

i just wonder.. if they admit pot is ok now, and start selling it themselves.. what happens to all those incarcerated on marijuana charges?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

hopefully pardons,  Kaotik. and i concur with you. I support the full legalization for homegrowers (since thats pretty much why  started growing, to be selfsufficient)

but like now, ppl that distill their own whisky aren't arrested or even doors kicked in because on the whole liqour is legal and scrutiny on the homebrewers is literally lax if not existant. So if mj become legal, John Q. LAw will deprioritize growing busts as long as it's obviously non-commercial and not a public safety hazard (fires and whatnot)

I agree with everyone postings so far...

Much Love,

7ge


----------



## cmd420 (Aug 8, 2012)

It sounds like a well thought out movement.. 

but.. with all due respct.. it will fail..

Californina has been there, done that in 2010..

It's real simple.. until the U.S. govt makes it legal, states aren't going to be able or willing to do so.. 

I know there are instances where states go further than what the feds are doing.. ie..Arizona's imigration law, but that is not an example of states legalizing something that the feds have outlawed.. just the state enforcing laws in a different way...

And yes, there is Nevada, with it's gambling and prostitution, but the lobbies for those industries are well established and well funded.. until there is a _national_ cohesive sentiment about weed, folks are just wasting thier money with state by state legalization efforts..

and also. from a purely political standpoint.. IMO, they are beginning this campaign too late in the election cycle.. to do something like this there has to be decisive majority of voters that support an initiative early on.. (which will always decline towards the actual election day).. 

in other words, traditionaly, in order for _new_ resolutions to pass, they have to start with more than 50 or 60% of voters in favor, because that number will drop the closer an election becomes.. It is voter psychology to vote no on new stuff when there is even the slightest doubt.. doubt, even a little, turns voters off..

BTW, I learned alot of this stuff from research during the 2010 election cycle, when a similar measure was on the California ballot..

JMO!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

well we can hope for the best and get out there and vote (I have mine mailed to me   )


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 8, 2012)

CMD, i don't think a national cohesive sentiment about marijuana will ever come about in this country. With 300+ million people there are bound to always be some uneducated folk that think weed is the devil and growers deserve the death penalty.

Using marijuana should be a personal choice for adults, just like alcohol and cigs, and pharmaceuticals. I think if weed becomes more legal in any way, people will realize that its way better than putting that other stuff in your body


----------



## cmd420 (Aug 8, 2012)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> CMD, i don't think a national cohesive sentiment about marijuana will ever come about in this country. With 300+ million people there are bound to always be some uneducated folk that think weed is the devil and growers deserve the death penalty.
> 
> Using marijuana should be a personal choice for adults, just like alcohol and cigs, and pharmaceuticals. I think if weed becomes more legal in any way, people will realize that its way better than putting that other stuff in your body


 
I agree.. somewhat.. In polling trends, one can see that acceptance of MJ is increasing. There is a simple explanation.. as younger folks get older and represent more of the voting public, polling indicates that MJ is more accepted. 

Give it time.. when there are fewer "boomers" voting, MJ legalization might just stand a chance at a federal level..

I give it at least 10 years or so until the discussion becomes "real" for the country as a whole..


----------



## nvthis (Aug 11, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i don't agree that any movement is good, like your first reply 7 (i completely agree with post #9 though  )
> this doesn't sound good to me.. it doesn't mention anything about home growing. only that the only marijuana to be sold will be done-so through government and grown by a select few. very lame IMO.
> not even a mention about the guy who just grows and smokes for himself.
> i bet you still get in trouble if you're self sufficient.
> ...


 
Oh, I can see it comin' now, lol. Those feelings you have about how you are about to be screwed.. Yeah, it's an uncomfortable place to be... I am glad you guys have your wits about you...

*This law legalizes the possession of marijuana for adults age 21 and older. The only marijuana that would be legal to sell in this state would be grown by specially-licensed Washington farmers and sold in standalone, marijuana-only stores operated by private Washington businesses licensed and regulated by the state. There would be a 25% sales tax, with 40% of the new revenues going to the state general fund and local budgets, and the remainder dedicated to substance-abuse prevention, research, education and health care. Advertising would be restricted. A new marijuana DUI standard that operates like the alcohol DUI standard would be established.*

This sounds just as bad as the Cali initiative did. The one that Californians said "no thank you" to. Now that it's in Washingtons backyard, I am sure you all will gain an acute appreciation for what we went through.. Gosh, remember the arguements and bad blood brought on from peeps in other states wanting to throw us under the bus? All the people that said we were ignorant for voting "no" on that historic piece of crap? There weren't a lot of peeps being very nice to us Californians for having a sense of fairness and an unbreakable faith in what was right. I'm sure it was none of you (or maybe it was, I don't remember??), however... Having gone through it, you guys will have the benefit of someone out there understanding the what's and why's as it all goes down. That being said....

TAG! Your it ​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 11, 2012)

> but like now, ppl that distill their own whisky aren't arrested or even doors kicked in because on the whole liqour is legal and scrutiny on the homebrewers is literally lax if not existant. So if mj become legal, John Q. LAw will deprioritize growing busts as long as it's obviously non-commercial and not a public safety hazard (fires and whatnot)



You can homebrew beer or wine but the min you put either in a still your in trouble. Around here there is a shiner busted every month or so. The only way they will not bust you is if you have gasoline setting there and a permit to make your own fuel. you have to mix at least 15% gasoline into the moonshine to be legal. You can not distill any spirits or you will get busted soon or later.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm just saying I know a grip of ppl that make their own liquor (be it whiskey to everclear) and they have neverbeen busted or even looked at. Aa grip of ppl...

I still think this is a good thing, I've never once been pulled over and been asked about marijuana tho when not working I'm almost always :stoned: so..., like I said before I've never once been questioned about pot at a typical speeding stop. Never., So the fact ppl are glomming onto the one possible problem doesn't and has never effected me. And that's why I think it's a good law. 

I really like this discussion, it's not heated and we can talk logically, thanks guys,  Not too many palces on mj interwebs you can do this.

much love&eace:  ,

7ge


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

Wish I was as lucky as they have been


----------



## cmd420 (Aug 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'm just saying I know a grip of ppl that make their own liquor (be it whiskey to everclear) and they have neverbeen busted or even looked at. Aa grip of ppl...
> 
> I still think this is a good thing, I've never once been pulled over and been asked about marijuana tho when not working I'm almost always :stoned: so..., like I said before I've never once been questioned about pot at a typical speeding stop. Never., So the fact ppl are glomming onto the one possible problem doesn't and has never effected me. And that's why I think it's a good law.
> 
> ...


 
"_glomming"_.. I love that word.. Anthony Michael Hall used it in the Breakfast Club..


----------

